
How Floyd Mayweather Helped Two Young Guys from Miami Get Rich - dwynings
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/27/technology/how-floyd-mayweather-helped-two-young-guys-from-miami-get-rich.html
======
Totallyboss4
This reminds me of the free-banking era. I believe half of the currencies
failed within five years, and none survived twenty.

It would be a smarter move for most of these young men to produce a useful
product instead of trying to get rich by pecuniary rentierism, but "get rich
quick" scams seem popular now.

